# Airplane ears @ 9 months



## Donna D (Jul 30, 2008)

Breeze is now 9 months his ear has stood at the most about 5 minutes Usually they look like airplane wings, there are times when her ears go flat down. I bought the Tear Mender glue. I had glued her ears once before when she was about 5 months after a day I took them apart. Lately I have been thinking about glueing. Does anyone think it would be to late. This is the way she looks most the time.


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

It was close to a year b4 Tigger's ears finally went up. (i tried the taping thang for a bit, but he wasn't a very happy camper about it) It's been 4 yrs, so my memory's a bit rusty...and I'm sure other's will be able to put their 2 cents worth in for more ideas...I ended up going the food route. Knox clear gelatin, cottage cheese, and slowly but surely they did eventually make it all the way up.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Try the pink foam/taping method. This is the method I'm using on my little girl's ears are right now and its actually staying on. It's been over a week now and theyre still holding strong. Shes barely scratching at it at all, so it must not bother her.

Before the current taping, I tried the tear mender teepea method and Lucy hated it. She'd have it on for a day and scratch so much she literally ripped her hair out. It was horrible and I'm definitely not going that method anymore. 

Take a look at the attached link....it couldnt hurt to try...

http://leerburg.com/tapingears.htm


----------



## Donna D (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info...... I did try the Tear Mender today and now it is off. So tomorrow I will try the rollers, Did you glue the rollers in place, if so do I use the Tear Mender glue or are the rollers just held in place by the tape? I was actually going to leave her ears alone, but I have so many people telling me her ears will not stand, and that she is probably not a purebred. Positive I am not but if her ears do stand it will help with her appearance. If it works or not she is still our wonderful pet, but I think I will feel better if I knew at least I tried.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

my boy is 14 months old and his ears never came up. i don't or never have tried taping them as i know storm and he wouldn't go for it. when they do go up, he shakes his head to put them down. for some odd reason, he just doesn't like to carry his ears up, but he is beautiful and i luv him no matter what, ears up, sideways or down, lol!!!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

People have asked me about my dogs ears being straight up - if I had them taped - and I didn't know what they were talking about until now - thank you for enlightening me! I think your Breeze is cute. I can't really advise on the whole ear thing


----------



## Donna D (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Breeze also likes to shake her head and the odd time her ear does stand she also knocks them back down to the little puppy look. I just got off the website from the previous reply and there was a pic of a dog with the foam pipe insulation and it looked the easiest to do. I just might go with that instead of the rollers. Right now I'm really not sure, I just want to do the right thing by her.I would like to thank everyone for the input on her ears. She is the first G.S. we have had and she could not be any more part of the family then she is! We love her dearly!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

no need to glue the pink rollers in place, just tape them tight enough so they won't move and that's good enough to hold them.

oh and one tip... that website i sent you says to use a popsicle stick to bridge and hold the two ears up... i would skip that step. What i did was just use tape to bridge the ears. My lucy likes to scratch and shake so there was no way a little glued popsicle stick would hold so i used tape.

here's a pic to show you what im talking about...


----------



## Donna D (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks but do you think the rollers are better than the pipe insulation cut out. I am so unsure I will be nice, and let you decide, as it seems that you have experence in this topic. Not to add presure but I just don't know which way to go.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

experience... me??...lol... not to much here. I'm pretty much in the same position youre in, except my pup's a little younger - just over 5 months. 

Ive just been doign a lot of research and reading about taping, glueing, etc so maybe that makes it sound like i know what im doing. Im just another person doing my best to get my pup's ears up, but I have no past personal experience in this at all. 

I tried glueing twice and both times she hated it and ripped her hair right out where the glue was in a day or two. i like the pink roller method (what im attempting now) better because there's no glue involved and if they fall out, it's very easy to put back together without any ripped hair.

Lucy's had her ears taped for about 8 days now and seems to like it barely bothers her at all... a little random shaking and scratching, but thats it. She plays, runs, and does everything she normally does if her ears werent taped. Does this method work?... From personal experience, I have absolutely no idea, but I really hope so. 

As for which way you think you should go... do what you feel will work best with your dog's personality and what you feel comfortable with. If one method doesnt work, try another method. There are so many different ways to tape and glue on this website, just look around. It couldnt hurt to try these methods at 9 months... at least you can say you made an attempt to help instead of looking back in a couple years with regrets that you wished you could have done something and didnt. That's the way I think of it at least.


----------



## Donna D (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks again, I did try the rollers but I did not use the electric tape and she kept pulling the rollers out by scratching then the tape would follow. Today I will pick up some electric tape to help hold them in place a little better, or maybe I am not taping them tight enough. Either way I will try to work with them to see what I can do. Oddly enough Breeze does seem to stay good enough for me to do most of this alone (if I don't take to long). Give me a week and I will give you an up date as to how it turns out. Good luck with your dog Lady and hope everything turns out okay. Please keep me informed also.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I wouldnt even bother with the electric tape. I only had that on for a day and I just took it off. All I have on there is the 2" sports tape.

My guess is you didnt tape them firm enough in place if shes scratching the tape off. Don't be afraid for a firm tight taping... it has to be tight enough to hold. 

oh and i know its difficult but try to do your best to not let her scratch. Keep an eye on her the best you can. She'll shake and scratch at first, but after a couple days it will get much better ... trust me from personal experience.


----------



## Donna D (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi again I did retape her ears and I did 1/2 in duct tape making sure I stayed on the cloth tape and that none of the duct tape is touching her ears. It has been on her for three days now and it has been staying on. The roller in her left ear keeps moving up, (I think the tape is to loose). When I see it comming up I take it out and stick it back in the bottom and pull it back up into position. I do not want to undo her ears to tighten the tape because everything else is holding just fine, and it does not seem to bother her when I put the roller back in. So for the time being I'm just going to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Donna D (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is Bree after her ears were taped for three days.


----------

